# Just a good old super normal totally regualur Forum Competition



## Nicky Steingraber (Aug 16, 2017)

3x3 Ao12
Time List:
F2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R F' U L2 U R D' F U' B2
R2 B2 U' R F B' R U' D2 R2 L2 F2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B D'
L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B' U' B2 F U2 L B2 F L' F2
U F2 L2 D' U R2 F' D R D B' U F' U2 L' D'
D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 R F L U' R2 B F' R U2 R
B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R D' F' D' R2 F L F' D' F
L2 U' F' U' L D2 R U D F2 B2 L B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R F2
D2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L' B F D' R' D' F L2 D' U
F' D2 R2 U2 F L2 B' R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' F' U' B L' B' R' U 
F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B L2 F2 R F2 U R' D' B' R' 
U B' L U D B U' L2 F B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U'
B D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 L' U' F2 L R' U' R' F' D R2
Ill reply my times once i do this


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Aug 16, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-15 
avg of 12: 21.17

Time List:
1. 22.92 F2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R F' U L2 U R D' F U' B2
2. (15.48) R2 B2 U' R F B' R U' D2 R2 L2 F2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B D'
3. (24.91) L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B' U' B2 F U2 L B2 F L' F2
4. 20.60 U F2 L2 D' U R2 F' D R D B' U F' U2 L' D'
5. 23.75 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 R F L U' R2 B F' R U2 R
6. 17.48 B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R D' F' D' R2 F L F' D' F
7. 23.32 L2 U' F' U' L D2 R U D F2 B2 L B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R F2
8. 19.12 D2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L' B F D' R' D' F L2 D' U
9. 18.68 F' D2 R2 U2 F L2 B' R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' F' U' B L' B' R' U
10. 23.99 F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B L2 F2 R F2 U R' D' B' R'
11. 23.12 U B' L U D B U' L2 F B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U'
12. 18.72 B D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 L' U' F2 L R' U' R' F' D R2
Kinda bad I Average around 20.4 - 20.8
EDIT: I Used the Weilong GTS2 no magnets


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 16, 2017)

CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM

Ao12: 15.90 Not bad. Sub-16 Ao12.

Time List: (13.64), 13.94, 13.97, 14.73, (20.37), 17.73, 19.01, 16.08, 14.83, 18.44, 14.76, 15.54


----------

